# CLOMID CHICKS THE OLDIES PART 11..



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy Chatting

 and  to all

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning chicks
my God, how cold is it today?!!!
Had a letter from British gas yesterday putting our gas upto £147 a month   Cheeky bloody beggers. imagine if i was an elderly person living on my own.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

How is everyone today?  Its [email protected]@dy freezing here!!!!    awww I thought I was first to post on the page then Flower beat me to it  

Flower - gosh that's loads ....we don't have gas where I live so we have oil fired central heating...its good cos we usually fill the tank up and it lasts the year, you know where you are and how much oil you have left so don't end up with a massive bill......although it usually costs us £500 to fill the tank up!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning

I know I am suppose to be in Barcelona but bwcause of the fog we couldnt fly. So we ha d adirty night in York instead. talk about a total disaster. SAo I cancelled my leave for today and have come back into work. Gutted!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its just such a jump, it had only recently been put upto £63 because of the price hikes and now again. they reckon they are assessing it every 2 months so come Summer it will drop and we'll be in credit, i would sooner pay a steady figure all year and be in debit during the winter months. told dh to ring them and kick off. wouldnt mind if it was the electricity as well!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OH NO SCRATCH!!!!!!!!!!!! poor love.  What a bloody shame


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG scratch thats terrible   you were sooo looking forward to it!!!!   Will you get your money back?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we have had a refund on the flights but I am try9ng to sort the hotel out. they said we could  transfer to another night as we let them know as soon as the flights got cancelled. I cant tell you how [email protected] off I am


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how come you ended up in york then, just jumped on a train from the airport?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we had to get the bus back from Liverpool airport into town. and at 6am on Sunday morning it was so cold we went into Piccadilly and ended up on the next train out which was York. We went straight to the Ramada and booked a room for the night then hit the shops and the pub. I just refused to go back home. We were so cold and hungry and very very disappointed. but the worst thing was by the time we got back to Manchester the fog had gone


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no how horrible. i guess it was the worst time of day too being so early in the morning.  my friend in work goes tomorrow to barca


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Scratch - you poor thing   [email protected]@dy fog!!!!!!  Is DH taking you to that tapas place this week still?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i think that tapas might just rub it in a little. So dd goes away thursday morning then we are going out for a nice steak and a bottle of wine.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning girls  

Scratch, what a nightmare for you  , at least you had one night away, I hope you manage to get the hotel money back.

Flower, I can't believe how much Gas & Electricty prices are now, but increasing it that much is ridiculous  

Sarah, when do you start down regging for you IUI?

It is very cold down here too, poor dh had to leave for work at 5.15am this morning and the ice on his car was so thick!!

Hi Kerry, B3ndy, Jane & Binty, will try and catch up some more later


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we did have one bit of humour though. When we were in the chinese some drunken bloke did a mooney at us through the window and I shouted is that the best you can do!!! Dh nealy fell off the chair laughing. I said we went to York we never got to see the minster but I did get to see an ****!!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies, do you mind if I join you on here?  I wasn't sure if to be an oldie you have to be old (yes that's me) or have been on the site for ages (not me)

Scratch I am so sorry to hear about your disaster... when I posted on the diet thread I didn't realise you had not even been on hols I just thought it was a short break!  Your story about the moonie had me   though bless your heart


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

WW3 here today...will fill you in later.

Flower...we've had a similar thing with N POwer, they've upped out Gas to £63 a month and £46.50 for Elec! I'm fuming! I've sent them a strop-a-gram and might get DH to ring them today! Its disgusting!

Scratch...sorry you've had such a ball-ache trying to get away, glad you went somewhere though. I love York.   at the mooning!

Sarah, Tracy, Sarah Pooh, Janie, B3ndy.....  

Its so cold today....still foggy out but sun coming through.

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls, Its so cold   although I like days like this when its all frosty but the sun is shining, I'd like to get wrapped up and then go for a big walk in the park, why does work always interfere with what you really want to do?

Scratch - you poor love, I cant believe your not in Barcelona.  Hope you can get it all sorted with the hotel.    at not seeing York Minster but getting to see a 

Kerry & Flower - we had the same with our electricity & Gas too - have you been on that website - think its called uswitch or ukswitch or something similar, if you put in your current usage and what you are paying they find you a cheaper option - we switched ours and it's saving us quite a bit.

Kerry - WW3  Hope its all calmed down and your ok.

 Sarah, Tracy, B3ndy, Binty, Sarahpooh


Need to check email - will be back soon

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sarahpooh, your very welcome.  were not oldies as in old aged  were more oldies in the sense that we've been on here for ages and all come to the end of clomid and just kind of stuck in limbo   

Kerry - do fill us in WW3?  thats what they put our bill upto only a few months ago - £66 for gas and £44 for elec.  now the gas has gone up again to this ridiculous amount. I'm really fuming.  thing is we pull it back in summer when the heating isnt on, and its not like we use it excessively, the heating is off whilst we are at work and the oven is electric    

Jane - thought about trying uswitch, but i guess if we move we'd have to pay british gas what we owe them?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry, have you seen the IVF thread.  Em has been told that the wait could be about 16 weeks for 1st appt now


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower - yeah hadn't thought of that, you would have to pay what you owe if you were to switch


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just been picking a menu for Saturday night. I am chefing for dh as dd is away I can go out early to the market and get all my bits then spend the afternoon cooking and making the house all romantic. Just hope the witch stays away.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ladies - am off to a meeting in a bit so will be gone for a while  

SarahPooh - you are more than welcome hun  

Scratch - sorry I suppose it would rub it in sorry      @ the ****!!!!!

Kerry - oh dear WW3  

Tracy - no d/r for me yet probably be next cycle as I can't get in to see nurse for my training    not too upset though will give it one last bash (so to speak) naturally.

Catch you all later


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower....not looked at it yet, thats not good news.  

Janie....yeah we switched from Powergen last year and had to pay £316 to close out account as thats what we owed them, don't want that happening again!

WW3.....our wonderful housekeep accidently washed a top of DBB's and its shrunk. DBB went mental and I mean mental, Housekeeper has quit! She's my only alie here so I guess that means I'm leaving too...can't stand it any longer!

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

See you later Sarah when you get back from your meeting

Scratch- sounds like a lovely plan, lets hope the witch stays well away.

Kerry - OMG, DBB sounds like a right evil cow and now the poor housekeeper has quit, how awful.  Its not like she did it on purpose, stupid woman should do her own washing anyway!!  What a nightmare for you too if she was the only one who was your friend.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Janie I like your style exactly the fat   should do her own washing anyway. Kerry come and work with me


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well if anyone see's a secretarial/PA job let me know! I'm desperate to leave!  

And she is a right , she does nothing for herself except bath and eat!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thats why she is sooooooooooooooooooo fat!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep your right!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Awww Kerry, hope things improve, it must be awful for you there.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

still not got my refund sorted but I am on the case big time. Dh has promised to take me to New York to make up for all the palava. So if we still havent managed you know what then thats where we are going. and my boss has let me change my leave so I am off next Friday to spend the day with dd when she comes home. I am starting to dread her going now I miss her so much when she isnt around


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Scratch your plan does sound lovely...    Hope the  does stay away      Bless you  missing your DD, it must be lovely to have her.  Obviously I would be over the moon to have either a girl or a boy but I do dream of having a DD one day  

Kerry poor you and poor housekeeper!  It sounds like a nightmare there, hope you get a much nicer job soon...

Flower your gas bill sounds horrendo, I am dreading getting ours, the work one turned up today.  We have just had a new boiler at home which supposedly is more efficent to run, sounds like it needs to be!  I am definitely at the end of clomid and in limbo now so I guess that makes me an oldie - I would really miss you girls now if I left the clomid board


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sarah your not going anywhere chick. I am back on the clomid but god knows for how long and I havent a clue what will be next. It is wierd I was sooooo chuffed to get pg but I always thought it was a girl. I never found out but I just knew. My Mum knitted just 1 pink cardi and kept it until the nite dd was born then she put the buttons on it and brought it to the hospital. she said that I was so sure she went with my "feeling". DD can be a bugger but I wouldnt change her for the world. she is a little bit of me and a alittle bit of dh and even if I do say so myself we did a pretty good job


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god Kerry, what an absolute nightmare, you poor love.  I just can't stand the stupid woman and i don't even know her!  was the housekeeper employed to do her washing or something?  lazy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Woo Hoo just had my appointment through Wednesday 21st for collection of drugs and instructions on sniffing / injecting etc!!!!!  That is CD19 so I should be able to start the next day!!!!!! 

Scratch - has af still not arrived?   

Kerry - I hate DBB - are you OK? 

Meeting didn't take long thank god!!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Awwww Scratch, I love that about your mum and the pink cardy and how much you will miss DD - almost made me  , my hormones are going a bit bonkers at the moment.


Sarah - that is great news for your apt          21st will be here before you know it - am so pleased that things are starting to get moving for you.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

woooohoooo  Sarah your on the move now chick.

and no af hasnt arrived I am due tomorrow but had no spotting yet so god knows where she is


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh Sarah   how exciting!!!! 

Scratch, what you doing have a nice evening at home with Dh on sat and going la tasca friday?  lovely !


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am cooking Saturday then La Tasca Monday nite when it is the £10 offer. Probably a game of badminton in there somewhere. I have to take the dog to the vets and get my dads car serviced too so am going to be mega busy. I have to keep myself occupied and it is hard without madam


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning - or should it be 'afternoon' chicks

I couldn't believe it when I logged on this am and saw that you hadn't gone Scratch - WHAT a LARRY LET DOWN!! Blinkin weather ....wreaks havoc with people's lives. Good of your boss to let you rearrange though AND you'll be going BACK to York...well New York - here's hoping it'll be more of a full moon rather than a mooney there though! 

Flower - what a   about your gas ....I had the same prob with our provider Atlantic Power last year and I refused to increase my direct debit - told them my money was better of in my acct earning interest and not theirs...they backed down and I never had to increase it. 

Kerry - tell DBB to get off her big fat as* and try doing some hard graft herself....are there any other interior design companies near you at home that you could just send a speculative CV in to - whether they've got a job or not...sometimes it's just being in the right place at the right time.

Sarah - top news to see you can start jabbing soon - we'll def be cycling together...I should be due to start again on the 18/19th Feb...and you'll be starting sniffing on my b'day by the looks of it!

 Jane, sarahpooh, binty - hope you're all ok.

sorry i wasn't around for a natter yesterday ...I finally FLIPPED BIG TIME after the builders peed me off...went absolutely mental at dh and them...then came to work early had a good cry about everything (failed IUI, me and dh not getting on, work etc) and felt pooh for most of day..but am much   today.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Scratch - forgot to say New York - how fab!!!! did you know i went there last year!!!!  

B3ndy - will still be behind you I think cos will have to d/r for a while will find out on the 21st!!!!!! Did your DH come with you on your jabbing lessions? DH can't come with me so don't know whether to go on my own or ask my mum?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

ola chick. Glad you feel better sometimes you just need to let off steam. I know iut gets to me sometimes. 

right I want some advice! Are you lot ready for this and sorry for tmi!!! 

I have an itch!  Not on the outside but more the inside if you catch my drift. It is sending me nuts. I havent changed my soap or washing powder and it doesnt hurt when I wee.  My Mum said she had it like that when she first started haing me. She says it could be the cervix closing and it can sometimes cause an itch as the air gets to the cervix?? I am soooo not happy now and I just think that February isnt my month at all

Ok rant over


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww B3ndy, sorry you had such a poo day chick   Everything ok with dh/builders now? 

my mate in work is panicking now as is flying out from liverpool to barca tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is it like thrush?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

easyjet cancelled all the flights for 15 hours. You can check on line before you go but as long as the weather is ok they should fly. The problem is as they are budget airlines as soon as a bit of bad weather hits then that is it. and we are forecast snow tomorrow

It isnt a thrush feeling. It is more irritation than a pain


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

B3ndy - nice to see you back chick - hope you feel better after letting off some steam

Sarah - I took my Mum to the jabbing lesson as DH has a needle phobia so was a waste of time anyway.  I ended up doing all my own jabs but thought it might be handy to have someone else who knew how to do it just in case I wasn't brave enough to jab myself.

Scratch - hmm don't know what that could be


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

snow here? yikes!

Hmm bit of a funny one, so does that mean if its what your mum had that you could be pregnant or its now unlikely, ie is it good or bad?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it is good in a way that I am still in the running as we did everything and I took 100mg clomid. But bad in the analysing time for me now I hate this part


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

chick, not long now


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh Scratch - keeping things   for you I hope it is a good sign - when are you due to test?

flower - things are much better...and only three weeks left now til they go (and not a moment too soon...had my fill of them now...NEVER again!)

Sarah - I MADE dh come with me as I hate needles and he sat with me every night whilst I jabbed ....theres a lot of information to take in so I'd say it's definitely worth taking someone with you if you can...either that or make notes on the day. At my lesson there was one other couple and another lady on her own.

kerry   

Jane - saw your post about the glucose testing....when is that?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

af due tomorrow but I am going to try and hold out until Friday when I can test in peace as dd will be sunning herself.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

oooo it could be a good thing then    

B3ndy - I get the glucose test at 16 weeks, which is only 3 and bit weeks away  , cant believe how time is moving on now.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had the glucose tolerance and then had to go in and have my blood taken every 4 hours for 36 hours . I didnt mind them taking the bloods but my viens always collapse when I am pg so they had to take it from my hands and feet . And then I had to have it repeated again 4 weeks after then ended up on insulin anyway. But she was worth it 

B3ndy  how is your Dad getting on with his diabetes? My Dads has gone haywire but he isnt [email protected] anymore he says he is going to enjoy his holiday then sort it out. My kind of plan


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch, you know the sea bass recipe when you say put in a colander, I don't have a bamboo steamer so can i just put a normal colander on top of a pan and cover?  i might have a look in asda tonight if they have a bamboo one, probably good to have one really


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

God I hope this is the one for you chick!!     (ouch at taking blood from feet!)

My dad is actually doing quite well so far...in fact at his last check up in Dec his readings were so good they dropped his met to 500mg...their only concern is his liver apparantly...his readings have been high and they're worried he may have developed a 'fatty liver'....though not concerned enuf to do anything about it til July when he's got to go for a scan. (he's not being as good eating wise as he has been either  )

talking of the NHS - I had to ring my hosp after the bfn to arrange my new prescription for the next round...i've been trying for TWO frig*in days now and no feckin call back....i despair some times.! 

flower - there's an offer in sainsbury's i think it is on food steamers at the mo - but the full on proper ones


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah I used to do it in the colander on top of the pan with a little foil or greaseproof under the fish so all the lovely juices dont disappear. 

I am off now chicks got to do my food shopping

Love ya all

s xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

lurve sea bass, yum yum.  They do one at Est Est Est, its steamed and comes with chilli and sweet potato and its my fave thing.

I bet that hurt Scratch having to have blood taken from your hands and feet.

B3ndy -    Hospital, hope you get it sorted soon, its frustrating isn't it.

B3ndy & Scratch - hope both your Dads are ok

Bye Scratch xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - I can't make my DH cos he is on nights and needs his sleep....hes already had some time off for interviews and our other appointment so will probably take my mum (not sure that's such a great idea!!!)

Scratch - sending you loads of    

Mmmm sea bass 

I really must get some work done.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Scratch, New York sounds great, although hopefully your itch is a good sign and you won't be going     

Sarah, great news about your appointment on 21st, fingers crossed    

B3ndy, poor you, it is all getting a bit much for you    I don't think we realise how much pressure and stress we are under, I know my tolenace of other things is very low at the moment.  Good to let it out and I hope you sort out the prescription soon.

I had to phone Sky about my broadband and  lost it with the first person and hung up on him.  I phoned back and got someone else who knew what he was talking about!!

Kerry, sorry to hear about DBB, good luck with the job hunting   

Jane, I hope you pass your glucose intolerance tes.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Scratch, New York sounds great, although hopefully your itch is a good sign and you won't be going     

Sarah, great news about your appointment on 21st, fingers crossed    

B3ndy, poor you, it is all getting a bit much for you    I don't think we realise how much pressure and stress we are under, I know my tolenace of other things is very low at the moment.  Good to let it out and I hope you sort out the prescription soon.

I had to phone Sky about my broadband and  lost it with the first person and hung up on him.  I phoned back and got someone else who knew what he was talking about!!

Kerry, sorry to hear about DBB, good luck with the job hunting   

Jane, I hope you pass your glucose intolerance tes.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Oooh - I wish we had an Est Est Est down South...dh used to take me as a treat to the one in wimslow when I was a student and he'd started working.

Sarah - I wouldn't worry about going on your own....(i had to get dh to go coz the thought of just unwrapping the needle sent me  ) just make sure you take some notes ...your dh will be on nights when you're jabbing anyway won't he?

have a good afternoon Scratch!

tracy   at the Sky man and giving him a good  ....I nearly   our builder y'day...but have decided to wait til the extension is finished instead!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dont mention sky broadband. my dad bless him is in his 60's and has bought himself a new computer etc, he has been having lessons at the library. dh arranged sky broadband for him etc and set it all up on sunday, but his emails won't work.  he's on yahoo now just so he can practice but the sky one should really be working


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, I'm new on this thread (although I did post to say that I was starting Clomid in November). I have started my Clomid again today (last attempt didn't work) and I'm stuck in bed at the moment with my laptop and hot water bottle because of bad AF pains  I hope you are all well and look forward to getting to know you all.

Tina xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi Tina

welcome to the clomid board ...this may not be the best place for you to get all your answers though coz the 'oldies' on here have alll stopped taking the  tablets....but have stayed on this thread coz we're in a bit of 'treatment limbo' at the moment.
there is however another thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83000.0 where there are lots of other women who are taking clomid....of course we all try to offer advice and help to you all though...so if you've got any questions fire away! And good luck!

Sarah - been over for a nose on the IUI thread and saw your questions about follies...my hospital bastes with a max of 3 follies ...but no more...apparently they've only ever had one triplet pregnancy...though she then decided to 'reduce' once she found out


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

Tina xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Blimey you girls have been busy while I've been at lunch 

Scratch your story about your mum and the pink cardi was sooo lovely. Big soppy sigh.... I really really hope the itch is a good sign for you, a  would really make up for not going on hols! Having blood taken from your feet sounds awful you poor thing. But lucky you maybe going to NY! DH and I went there for part of honeymoon (only 2 days) and it peed with rain the whole time (it was so rainy the Empire State Building was closed!) so I am hoping we will go back some time.

Sarah, great news about your appointment! We have got our next one with NHS consultant on 28th Feb and I am already really excited and it's only to discuss what we are going to do next, not to actually start any tx!

B3ndy, poor you  it sounds like you had a horrible day yesterday, maybe it helped you get it off your chest a bit though? Glad you are feeling better today, really hope the hospital hurry up and get their act together!

Flower - bless your dad and his computer - my dad is 64 and just learning how to use the computer, I bought him a book yesterday called the really really really easy step by step guide to computers book 1 and am going to help him go through it, he went to a course about storing digital photos etc on saturday and was completely lost, couldn't even work the mouse bless him.

 Jane (your scan photo is v.cute), Tracy, Kerry and Tina


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Really must do some work now or am going to get sacked


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm back and feeling a bit more  ....sorry for being miserable! You girls can  !!!!

I'm not going to let her gt to me and just keep my head down and pray something else comes up.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's the spirit Kerry - you're bigger and better than that cowbag could ever be....so get job hunting chick!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well said B3ndy....Kerry  

Its all gone a bit mad in here this afternoon and I have a conf call with a client at 3.30 so might have to dissapear for a bit.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

b3ndy how many follies did you have last cycle?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

now scratch and b3ndy are about we could do with deciding what we are doing, new name "ex-clomid chicks" or if we are going over to inbetween treatments?  any thoughts


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all

Had a nightmare getting logged on today  

Kerry.. sorry its all gone bad at work but as you say keep you head down till you find something else.
Scratch.. so sorry you didn't make it to Barcelona - I had some itching just before my BFP sending you loads of  
Sarah.. great news about your appt hun good luck
Janie.. hope the test goes well
B3ndy.. how dare they not return your calls - I'd keep calling they'll soon give up and call you back.
Flower.. mm sea bass sounds yummy
Tina/SarahPooh..  

Well appts went really well yesterday cons was really happy saying very strong heart beat and yolk sack very good so he didn't see any reason why we shouldn't tell anyone - as soon as we were out the hosp DH called everyone    Sickness has started with a vengance within 15 mins of eating I'm running to the loo can't seem to keep anything down - not even dry toast  

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw you poor love, glad the appt went well though. ahve you told your sister? I bet she's over the moon!

Flower....I think we should move


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Binty am so glad everything went well yesterday.  As for the sickness - have you got any sea bands??  if not you should get some, they worked wonders for me and they are really cheap in Boots, I put them on before I get out of bed.  Also boiled sweets like sherbet lemons or acid drops worked well too.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty, really glad hun   any pics to show us yet?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Binty - glad everything went well !!! Bit suprised about them advising you to tell everyone thou ...don't they usually advise wait until 12 weeks?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats what I thought - there are still loads of peeps that I havent told yet.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmm....

So what are we doing then? Staying or moving?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what does B3ndy and Scratch think?  I'm easy with whichever, its all very  isn't it.


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Please don't go, I'll really miss you!!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I think we should move.

Binty, so glad everything went well yesterday  

Work has gone crazy again, so gonna log off now and catch you all tomorrow.

Have a good evening


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sarah you can come with us, were just thinking that we need to off the clomid board for this chat thread and you are off clomid anyway. we'll still do the clomid diet board though


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, phew!  I'm glad I'm not being left behind


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU ALL GO    I feel a bit in limbo at the mo don't feel like going to bun in oven yet

The cons said that some people like to wait but cause of my scan results he said he didn't think I'd have a problem.

My sister was made up especially as I'm due 1 month after her - think we're going to keep our mum busy she'll have to buy shares in the Dartford toll   

No pics to show yet as cons didn't have them from the scan just a report so going to have to wait till next scan which will be approx 10/12 weeks.

Booked appt with local birthing centre for Friday evening as the hospital the gp has referred me to is Northwick Park and not sure about going there as had bad experiences myself, a couple of friends (one who worked there!) had really poor maternity care and also the stories in the paper end last year have put me off.  Just hope the birthing centre will accept me as they don't always for 1st time mums.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Never!  
we'll have to take a vote whether to move or re-name.  I think Sarah its just because a lot of people on clomid might think we are excluding them, but its not that, its just that we are kind of past all that and stuck in limbo if you get me.  I would still come on here tho and offer support where I could to the newbies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh its so exciting Binty, I'm chuffed for you x

off soon girls, have a lovely evening and kerry, don't let the [email protected]@rds get you down 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah Flower I'd still visit here too. And of course the diet thread. I'd be happy to move, should we ask the Mod of Inbetween tx first if she minds us posting there en masse?

It is  ...like the end of an era, but no-one gets left behind thats for sure!

Binty...All sounds good hun


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry - went awol for a bit - thought i'd better do some work! 

i reckon we should move to 'inbetweenies' - coz i feel a bit out of place here now  ...like you say the end of an era Kerry (but once a clomid chick always a clomid chick eh?!)

....binty - fab news on the scan - remember to post up a pic when you can

....flower - have a good night hon.

....Sarah - I only had the one big folly, which reached 20mm the day before basting, and a few smaller ones....which the nurse said was good by day 11...but they're going to try me on puregon instead of menopur this time to see if i can get at least 2 if not 3 to a bigger size. (they still haven't called back either! )


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm back.  

I think its a good idea to move too

Bye Flower - have a good one xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Inbetweenees sounds like a good place


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I will PM Jenny and we'll get it sorted.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

going to log off now as loads to do

Will try to chat tomorrow but no guarantees as really busy this week.

Binty


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

BYE ladies catch you all tomorrow - inbetweenies sounds good to me  

Janie - think i would be like you and leave it as long as poss to tell people....especially as I had a m/c.  BTW how many follies did you have?

B3ndy - I hope I only get 2, I will be gutted if we have 3 and they don't baste


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

That's great that your scan went so well Binty!    

Inbetweenies does sound sensible....    I wasn't brave enough to come on to this thread until this morning because I was worried about butting in, so I guess other new-ish-bies might feel the same  

I'm off soon and don't work on Wednesdays or Thursdays (lucky me!) so will try and find you all when I get back on Friday if I don't log on at home...

Have a good evening everyone xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still no + OPK for me and its CD16 today. Mind you last cycle was 49/50 days so if I am going to OV might be much later! Damn and blast......

Bye Sarah & Binty & Sarah Pooh x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Pic looked the same


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye Sarah, Binty and Sarahpooh xx

Kerry - maybe you will ov later if your cycles are longer now your off clomid


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah maybe, or not at all  

Anyways, more developments here...remind me to tell you tmorrow

xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

ooo, whats happened?? Have missed you now cos I've been on the phone.

Catch you tomorrow

jane xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

back again - did you manage to concentrate for long enough in the end Jane?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Not really   then they ended up calling back because they wanted to discuss something else and I only just put the phone down about 10 mins ago and I was desperate for a wee  

I actually feel full of energy today - this a new feeling, so may stay a bit later and catch up with some work while I feel good.  Are you on lates??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

very conscientious of you!

yeah - am on an 11-7 today - but it's production work so I have more flexibility than the shift i was doing y'day (which I prefer coz i get more time to natter on here!  )


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm going to stay till 7 and then see if DH will take me somewhere to eat


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Evening b3ndy, janie

So sorry i haven't been around to see how you are all doing   I have been checking emails every day but with approx 100 emails every day i have found it really hard to keep up with everything! Hope you don't think i am selfish for not keeping track of everyones posts  

I am enjoying my new job but don't get much time to go on the internet, and they don't know about ttc and the office is fairly open so prob wouldn't use it at dinner either. I was scanned for follicle tracking yesterday and she is very very happy with how i respond to clomid- perhaps a bit too well with three follies that are dominant but she is happy for me to proceed. I have another scan on friday. I have done two opk's yesterday and today both negative but i ov'd on CD15 last time so it should be positive tomorrow. We had   last night and even remembered to use our preseed for the first time. I have also checked PH of cervical mucus at various times throughout the month and I am at my most hostile when i'm fertile so a bit sad. Probably to do with the fact that i don't produce EWCM, but the preseed should help with that. 

So, b3ndy i hear you've had a bit of a mare with the builders- good on you for having a rant at them it seems they have needed that for a while! Hope you are a little more cheerful now; do you know when you will start your next IUI?

Janie hope you are ok, i read about your dilemma with the sofa's but glad you got it sorted in the end! Good luck on getting DH to take you for something to eat. 
DP is working in warrington today and will be back late so i am on my own  

Hope to speak again soon, take care xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hiya Bubble - glad your ok, sounds like its all going well with your follies - good luck for this cycle   

I'm off now had enough for today.

Catch up with you all tomorrow

Jane xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning All   phew its a cold one today!!!!  - 7 my car told me it was at 7.45am and it took ages to de-frost my car.

Bubble - was wondering how you were, glad the job is going OK.

 everyone else, I have a few jobs this morning so will pop back on later.

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning

I did a test and guess what BFN again. So the itch must be just an irritation of something so I am going to get an appt to see the nurse.

How are we all?? It is forecast snow up here tonight so my Dad is panicking now as they fly at 9am in the morning. I am sooooooo cold

s  xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning chicks

Its freezing!!!  -5 on my car sarah.  snow is coming tomorrow. think i'll have to set my alarm to get up earlier in the morning as the traffic will be horrendous.

Scratch, when is AF due, today?

Bubbles, was wondering how you were. glad the job is going well and great news on your follies.  Happy  

Kerry, oooooh do tell.

Any news from Jenny?  Is that decided then that we are moving.  I'm scared.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch, i got a bamboo steamer in asda, only cost me £2.50!  what do it do with it, its got a lid and then two "shelves" on it. does the fish go between the shelves or on the top one of something and do i just plonk it on top of a pan of water?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning...not read back yet but just wanted to say that Jenny has created an Ex-Clomid girls thread for us on inbetweenies...just going to check it out now.

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  yep just stick the fish ion the top shelf put the lid on and bung it on top of your pan


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ooooh i'm scared!!!  

we could do with Suzie closing this one?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not sure, we could leave it open for a bit and go between the two for a few days. Its up to you guys...I hope I didn't miss anyone off the "migration" list, and it was no way an exclusive list, I just listed our current posters, anyone can join us on there!  

It was -5.5 when I got in my car...freezing! But lovely. I just hope this cold spell kills all these germs off, my throat is even more sore today! And my head is buzzing!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

here you go girls......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83873.new#new


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what shall we do?    we could ask suzie to close this, take off the lock so it moves down the page and put a redirect on to our new place?  but stay here till she does?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its very weird isnt it!!
i dont know where to talk to you all now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know its strange! Should we PM Suzie and say we're moving?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yeh I think we should PM suzie and close this one or put a re-direct or whatever....gosh end of an era eh girls?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah i think we should and everyone move, otherwise we will be nattering on both threads?  or should we have a set day that we will move from so everyone can get the info. i havent got bubbles email to tell her. i think everyone else now knows?    we could email Witchie. Oh bev and kim, hope they find us ok


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Think we should make a clean break and move over as I'm already confused where I should post    Think I'm having a blonde day I've even come to work with odd socks on


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right girls, lets close this one and move and I'll leave the link to follow.

Will p/m suzie and ask her to close this and take off the lock so it moves down the page.

Thank you Clomid board for looking after us for so long 

So come on Golden Oldies ; follow the link to our new home. ALL OF YOU!! come this way.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83873.0

****CLOSED****


----------

